

Biefeld–Brown effect - MichaelAO
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biefeld%E2%80%93Brown_effect

======
Zardoz84
B-B working on high vacuum by the NASA :
[http://jnaudin.free.fr/lifters/ascvacuum/index.htm](http://jnaudin.free.fr/lifters/ascvacuum/index.htm)

> "Conclusions : This experiment is very interesting and shows definitely that
> a force is produced on asymmetrical capacitors when a High Voltage of +45KV
> is applied between their armatures in a High Vacuum ( 1.72 x 10^-6 Torr )."

Also, NASA patent for it :
[http://www.google.com/patents/US20020012221](http://www.google.com/patents/US20020012221)

There many interesting videos of B-B on high vacuum that shows that "ionized
air" isn't the only propulsive force on it.

More papers by USA's army labs :
[http://jnaudin.free.fr/lifters/arl_fac/index.html](http://jnaudin.free.fr/lifters/arl_fac/index.html)

B-B effect is interesting, and needs a real scientific studies, not begin to
talk about UFOs, eltrogravity or any sci-fi things. We need real scientific
data here !!!

------
eksith
There are a bunch of videos demonstrating the effect
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=electromagnetic...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=electromagnetic+lifters)

I believe, the Mythbusters demonstrated the effect is entirely due to the
moving ionized air and not due to any disturbance of gravity. Fascinating
subject nonetheless.

~~~
Zardoz84
Mythbusters don't tested it on high vacuum, where there is an appreciable
propulsion effect.

NASA have patents of B-B propulsion units to be use on small sats.

